# New Years Babies!!!!!!!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so excited. My rabbit is due on New Years.The babies will be 1/2 Satin&1/2 New Zealand. :fireworks: :stars:.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I forgot to add that the dad is a rare choclate satin.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! Please post pics when she kindles!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now that is cool. I love bunnies


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Any ideas on what I should price them at.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! Bunnies are awsome


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love bunnies! They are so cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I always charged 10 dollars a baby but not with this buck.The doe is a great rabbit as well as show quality,so is the buck.I'm thinking about charging more but I'm unsure how much.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am currently selling pedigreed Mini rexes at $20-30, lionheads$50 and Holland lops $40-50. If they aren't show quality they of course go for less. I have some choclate rexes and they seem to go first. So you may be able to get $20. Don't know if that helps at all. That is the going rate here in PA anyway. It will all depend though on if anyone is looking for a bunny at that time of year. Its always better to ask more then bring the price down. Its alot harder to start low then bring the price up, at least thats what I have found to be true. Good luck. Cathy


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Kathy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I spelled your name wrong Cathy.  I tried to edit and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've setteled on $30 and I'll be negotiable.I hope they sell because I want to onlt keep one or two.The rest will be used as meat rabbits if not sold.We've done it before but it still hard after you get attached.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. I love rabbits. As a kid we raised New Zealand Whites for meat. 

I have a doe due on 1-1-08. We will have to see who gives us New Years babies.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Let's see who's going to give us New Years babies.I hope mine does!The mother is a purebred New Zealand White.She mat even be registered.


----------

